# Whining Noise with sound card hooked up.



## adogand6kids (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello to all,

I had hoped for a quick and painless setup after reading the great help files. However, when I hook up my external soundcard (soundblaster mp3+) to my laptop (Dell running XP/SP2) and to my receiver (Yamaha HTR 5760), there is a high frequency whining noise that comes through my speakers. Set up is according to the diagram - SPL meter (RS 33-4050) "output" jack to soundcard "line in" (right) with RCA cable. Soundcard connected to the laptop via the USB jack. Sound card "line out" (right) jack to the receiver's "Aux" stereo audio jack (right side only) with an RCA cable. The noise prevents me from being able to turn up the test signal pink noise to "set measurement level" and set input volume because the feedback whine is so loud I think I will damage my speakers. Any ideas on what is going on?

Thanks,

Wade


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

When you only hook up the soundcards output to the receiver (no line-in from SPL meter, and no REW running), does it do the same thing?

I trust the 1/8" plugs you are using in and out of the soundcard are indeed stereo type?

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If the problem goes away when you turn off or disconnect the SPL meter then it is most likely due to monitoring being turned on in the soundcard so the input is being fed to the output creating a feedback loop. In that case use the advanced control in the soundcard's mixer to disable monitoring.


----------



## azjimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

Is your laptop plugged in? If it is, you can try it on battery. That how I have to do it. I got a hum or whine on my Dell/USB set-up too. I hated it so much that I got a PCI card hoping it would solve it. No luck. Just make sure you charge up before you start. It's a bummer to have the battery die just as your getting your filters right.
Jim


----------



## adogand6kids (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who has replied. For clarification, yes the noise is still there with the RS meter unplugged. I think the noise is being transmitted somehow from my laptop. I have noticed that when I use the touchpad mouse to move the cursor around, the noise from the speakers varies as I slide my finger over the touchpad. I have gone to the control panel on my computer and muted the speakers. I haven't tried running the computer on battery. I have two USB jacks, and the noise is present with the soundcard plugged into either one. Any ideas?

Wade


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I think the noise is being transmitted somehow from my laptop.


You didn't answer if the noise was there when you weren't running REW. Just Windows desktop and the soundcard plugged into the AV receiver. Then try muting and unmuting all the entries in the mixer panel, both playback and recording panels.



> I haven't tried running the computer on battery


I would try this and see what happens.

brucek


----------



## adogand6kids (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes, the noise is there even when not running REW. If the computer is powered on, the noise is present. I will have to wait to try the other suggestions. I may also try loading REW on another laptop and see if the problem persists.

Thanks for the suggestions.

Wade


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Yes, the noise is there even when not running REW.


That pretty much eliminates REW. No use attempting another laptop to determine this fault.

Anyway, when you get the chance, try muting and unmuting all the entries in the mixer panel, both playback and recording panels.

brucek


----------

